
What do you think of the typesetting on this HTML Orwell's 1984? - rained
https://re-dot-populace-soho.appspot.com
======
Jaruzel
Initially, I thought 'hmm page hasn't loaded' as all I got was blank peach
coloured page. I'm currently on a laptop with a measly 1366x768 screen. After
endless scrolling I finally got a headline, and more scrolling and then
finally some text. Not a good experience tbh.

~~~
rained
Thanks for the report, and I don't know what caused that.

------
mathiasrw
Looks nice.

Good colors

I suggest to change font size and line hight to

Font-size: 1.30rem; Line-height: 1.65;

It gives a more calm feeling. But it affects how many words are per line (as
its a bit bigger) so suggest also to make the text wider

Width: 44rem;

Other inputs: The color headline seams strange and out of context.

The chapter indications (I, II ...) are too big in a too large space to
understand what is going on. I suggest you eighter center them, make them a
tiny bit smaller or make the space above and below a tiny bit smaller.

The font is named

â€˜yoga-serifâ€™

its an ansi representation of a UTF8

‘yoga-serif’

so im not sure it will ever render yoga-serif. You must use

'

or

"

around strings in css - but as there is no space in the name you can remove
the ‘ and ’

and good content too :)

Why dont you put it on github so people can contribute?

~~~
mathiasrw
Update: Try this setup:
[http://pastebin.com/DkBxuruM](http://pastebin.com/DkBxuruM)

~~~
rained
Thanks for the improvements and the github suggestion.

I have used your line height and font size suggestions and correctly included
the meta charset utf-8 tag. It does look better. I'm too cautious to use a B64
data uri font. Is it hosted somewhere?

~~~
mathiasrw
The URI B64 data uri font is contained in the (long) string. So no - its not
hosted - its simply written write there in the css.

